# I want to change my babies last name...



## 1sttimemom

I just had a baby girl and I am not together with her father. He dumped me over the phone when I was about 5-6 mths preggers. He said that he was not ready for a relationship. He then left the country for 6 mths for work and is due home any day now. I just found out from a friend that he now has a girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy: Which makes me sick. I allowed my baby to take his last name and now I want to change it to mine. I am not doing this out of spite I just want all my babies to have the same last name. I will have more children and I want them all to have my last name. My question is kind of a legal one I guess...Do I need his permission to change her last name? We haven't gotten anything on paper---no custody agreement what so ever.


----------



## brownhairedmom

Is he on the birth certificate? I know if he is, then he has to sign so that it can be changed. If he isn't, it may be different but I'm not really sure.


----------



## 1sttimemom

no he was out of the country when she was born so his name is not on the birth certif.


----------



## sam's mum

You might need to prove that you have sole custody. There's some info on here: Name Change

It says...


> In addition to a birth certificate, a marriage certificate may be required plus proof of custody if a parent is applying to change a child's name without the other parent's consent.

I think the marriage certificate bit is if you have married someone else and want your child to take their name, but as long as you can prove you have custody you might not have a problem (especially if he has never been around). You could try calling or emailing them to ask what you'd need...

*Vital Statistics Agency*
Phone 250 952-2681
E-mail [email protected]


----------

